# **** Tolites



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw a **** tolite today and was wondering how to trap it. I mean what sets to use at it or close to it. Does anyone trap a one? Do you set right at it or short distance away? What sets would be good to use? 
Thanks in advance.
:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I would set some body traps in the trails near by leading to the toilet.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the trails by it are used by yotes too. It is between a fence and a pile of rocks with dead trees around it. Where the pile of rocks and the fence come together is a trail leading to a field so it makes a kinda bowl when you look at it.
:sniper:


----------

